

Show HN: A different way to follow xkcd – xkcd Filr stream - himangshuj
http://filr.io/channel/xkcd

======
thelonelygod
I actually really don't like this. I took a look at the source and the images
are being loaded from the original sites.

For the content creators that pay for hosting with ad revenue you're still
hitting their servers and depriving them of the way that they support
themselves.

------
salilpa
How is this different from feedly or any RSS reader?

~~~
Arnt
It has better fonts and whitespace than bazqux (to name one I like), and it's
better for reading a lot old comics. Most feed readers seem to be designed for
reading today's new postings quickly rather than binge-reading old xkcd.

~~~
pulkitanand
Glad you liked it! Here are some of the popular ones we've done:
[http://blog.filr.io/we-heart-webcomics/](http://blog.filr.io/we-heart-
webcomics/) If we've missed any of your favorites, let us know and we'll get
it done.

------
mkesper
Unusable for the data visualizations. There should be a link to the original
site.

~~~
loneranger_11x
The title of each post links to the original page

